# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Jam Tina nga Prishtina

## Tina

E di qe shumica e juve jeni prej Shqiperise, por une erdha ne kete faqe sepse me ka marre malli me pa fytyra Shqiptare, kam harru si doken djemt prej atje. Emrin e kam Doruntine, por eshet shume i gajte keshtu qe shumica e njerezve me thirrin Tina. Jam nga Prishtina dhe jetoj ne Phoenix, Arizona. Teper eshte nxeht ketu edhe po me mungon Kosova shume. Jam pak e re, 16 vjet, por te shumten e kohes dukna ma e vjeter. Fotografija ne kete faqe eshte prej vitit te kaluar, edhe nuk kam dryshu shume. Une luj tenis per shkolle, dhe kam qef me kalu kohen me shoqeri. Une planifikoj ta studijoj international business ose me u ba ambasador i u.s. ne kosove, nuk di ende kam kohe me zgjedh diqka....
Prej djemve, une kisha dash dikon qe nuk ka nevoj me u kone 'cool' tere kohen. Ska lidhje mos me qene perfekt. Nese rrexohesh ne shkalle, qeshim bashke. Nuk jam me dikon tash per tash, nuk kan mbete shume djem te mire, ose ose nuk kam taku nje. Nese don te flasish me mua, ska problem, veq shkruj....
Nuk kam shume me thone, kjo eshte hera e pare ne kete faqe, nuk di shume per forumin shqiptar. Keshtu qe, tung per tash. 

Qe nje foto. Enjoy!

Tina

----------


## ChuChu

Tina, qenke shume e mire dhe e embel xhan. Befsh qejf te ky forum  :buzeqeshje: 

(ahhh, amon mo amon te isha dhe njehere 16 vjec)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Mire se erdhe mes nesh!
Tani do i marresh me qafe cunat e forumit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alina

Moj gje e bukur thuaj Ave Maria 2000 here ne dite qe je 16 vjec se pastaj do pendohesh e do kerkosh kete dite. qenke shume e mire

----------


## Alban

SI JE tina a je mir unë njëher mendova qe vetem unë jam nga pr po me vjen mir qe edhe ti qenke  :ngerdheshje:  hehehehe
bye tinaaaaa shihemi

----------


## Noerti

Tina mir se erdhe mes nesh ne radh te pare.
Ke shum fytyre te embel dhe te bukur lum aj qe do te mar!!!
Mbroju nga djemt shqiptare se jan shum te dashur hehehe.
Saper ju vajzat e tjera nje gje ju them verini ato te shkreta fotografit se nuk do ju ham ne.

----------


## ZEUS_1

Tina komplimentet e mia se qeke shume e mire sidomos qe qenke dhe nga Prishtina gocat per te cilat kam debulese   :buzeqeshje: 
Mireseerdhe mideis nesh dhe ja kalofsh sa me kendshem.
PS- Ruaju nga cunat se jane te zerrikshem

----------


## Mikel_Joni

Pas gjithe bukurise se vajzave te forumit deri tani, Doruntina eshte nje bukuri me shume qe ngre me lart nivelin e forumit tone.  Jam i bindur se nqs do te ekzistonte nje Miss World of Forums (Message Boards), ne do te ishim patjeter ne treshe:-)

Ahhhh moj Doruntina ime...
Une e kam emrin Mikel por jam i bindur se ne jeten e meparshme une quhesha Konstandin...  Mire se erdhe ne forum!!!

----------


## Tina

Shume faleminderit prej te gjitheve, jeni shume te embel. Deshta te ju tregoj te gjitheve prej shqiperise, qdo here kam dashte shqipen e juve, theksi eshte diqka teper i mire. Ciao.

Tina

PS Nese doni me fole me shume, dergom nje porosi!

----------


## Tina

Edhe pse e di qe shumica e djemve ne kete faqe jane shume te embel dhe i koplimentoni shumicen e vajzave, jeni shume te mire. Faleminderit shume.

----------


## edspace

Shume cupe e bukur. Faqe kuqe si shegë.

----------


## djal_dreq

Tina Qenke nje goc fantastike kshu qe gati po thuaj me pate mbush mendjen te lej ate qe du dhe te them te du ty  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Tina

Keni kujdes se ka shanca femra jote do ta viziton kete faqe......Dua te them se ajo eshte shume e lumtur qe te ka ty per djal.  :buzeqeshje:   Sidoqofte, faleminderit shume per kopliment. Jeni shume i dashur. Ciao.

----------


## Tina

Wow, une nuk i kam ndigju ato fjal per shege per nje kohe te gjate.  :i hutuar:   jeni shume te mire. faleminderit shume.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Po ajo nuk asht TIna mor ajo asht nje aktore filmash ketu ne usa qe ajo e ka vu sikur asht ajo........hahahahahhah
keshtu qe shko vrap te shkodraneforever se ti keputa kembet............lol muahhhhhhhhhh turi....................... :i terbuar:

----------


## shkodrane4ever

*Turiiiiiiiiiii*  :i terbuar:   edhe kte gje e the eeee qe te me lesh mua e te maresh ate eeeee :i terbuar:   mire mire  :i ngrysur:  ska gje se ke per ta pare ti mos ke merak  :perqeshje:  CIAO

----------


## Tina

Shume keq. Pse kisha pas nevoj me postu fotografine e dikujt tjeter. Une jam, nese nuk po beson, qe edhe nje fotografi tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  Edhe mos u merzitni, jap pak e re per djem te juve. Ciao!!!!

----------


## roalnd

djal dreqi e pati nje goce une s kame ndonje keshtu qe nuk me kushton gje sikur te them you sweet dhe me ke ngel fiksim
 :perqeshje:   :i hutuar:   nice you sure you albanian

----------


## Tina

Per roland:

Normal qe jam shqiptare? Pse jo?

Tina

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Tina mos u zemero e dashur,sepse une e di se je ajo,po kam dashte me qeshe me turin si shkodran qe asht........
Ti je cume e mile si YLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
Kam dashte me ba hajgare.............. :i hutuar:  
Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhh take care cute girl :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------

